# hard disk in risparmio energetico (risolto)

## paccio84

Ciao a tutti,

Ho una configurazione con 3 hard disk, i primi due sono collegati tramite interfaccia SATA, mentre il terzo Ã¨ un PATA

quindi:

/dev/sda

/dev/sdb

/dev/sdc

Quello che vorrei sapere, sempre che si possa, Ã¨ come posso far passare in modalitÃ  risparmio il terzo hard disk ( /dev/sdc ) perchÃ¨ non lo uso molto. O al limite hibernarlo in qualche modo?

Con lo script hibernate classico mi chiude tutto, e se si potrebbe far chiudere solo 'sdc'??

Vi ringrazion in anticipo per qualsiasi info.

Saluti

FedericoLast edited by paccio84 on Fri Apr 13, 2007 12:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

con hdparm si possono creare delle opzioni ad hoc per ogni drive, non so se sia la stessa cosa con sdparm anche se credo di sì.

----------

## paccio84

Non c'è che dire, mi hai illuminato!!  :Very Happy: 

Adesso ho messo in standby sto sdc e il bello è che se ho bisogno di lui me lo riattiva automaticamente! MISTICOO

Grazie 1000

ciaoo  :Cool: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

figurati. 

metti il tag risolto al titolo, puoi farlo editando il tuo primo post   :Wink: 

PS: benvenuto    :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *paccio84 wrote:*   

> Adesso ho messo in standby sto sdc e il bello è che se ho bisogno di lui me lo riattiva automaticamente! MISTICOO

 

Una nota importante, spegnere e riaccendere con una certa frequenza gli hd li fa invecchiare più velocemente del lasciarli sempre accesi. Quindi valuta fino a che punto ti serve utilizzare questa funzione.

----------

## Ic3M4n

@djinnZ: quoto in pieno. Unica nota è che se l'accesso è una volta ogni morte di papa tanto vale spegnerli.

----------

## paccio84

l'hard disk in questione era uno esterno usb, il cavo di alimentazione si è rotto, ho provato a cercare dei simili ma l'hard disk esterno una volta andava e 10 no. Allora ho provato a smontare il tutto e ho scoperto che potevo utilizzarlo come hd interno, detto fatto.

Quindi non penso che l'accensione e lo spegnimento tramite sdparm siano diversi da quelli utilizzati dall'interrutore del mio vecchio box esterno.

Poi può essere che mi sbaglio.

a voi la parola

Grazie Ciao

Federico

----------

## riverdragon

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> non so se sia la stessa cosa con sdparm anche se credo di sì.

 Occhio che sdparm è solo per gli SCSI, per i SATA si usa ancora hdparm.

----------

## paccio84

Allora adesso sono confuso:

/dev/sda e /dev/sdb sono i miei due hard disk colelgati con un cavo rosso SATA2

/dev/sdc è collegato con un cavo ide grigio a 40 pin

Quali sono SATA e quali SCSI o IDE o PATA?

HELP ME!!! Non spudatemi in faccia se sono cose base, ma io inizio a non capirci più niente con tutte ste sigle  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Scen

sda e sdb -> SATA

scd -> PATA (probabilmente starai utilizzando un kernel >= 2.6.19 con il nuovo layer libata che vede TUTTI i dischi fissi come /dev/sd* )

----------

## paccio84

Si uso un kernel-2.6.19-r5, infatti mi riconosce tutto come /sd*

Quindi allora /dev/sdc lo tratto con hdparm o sdparm?

Ciao e grazie 1000  :Wink: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Avendo io un IDE con kernel 2.6.18, se voglio passare a >=2.6.19 avrò il mio hd non più come /dev/hda ma come /dev/sda ?

Scusate la domanda banale, ma se è così mi sono perso qualcosa ultimamente...  :Confused: 

----------

## paccio84

esattamente, fai te che i due lettori dvd che ho da /dev/hda /dev/hdb sono diventati /dev/sr0 e /dev/sr1  :Confused: 

Infatti sono rimasto   :Shocked: 

----------

## djinnZ

La differenza tra spegnerlo fisicamente e tramite comando non c'è. Il punto è che accendere e spegnere in continuazione un HD gli accorcia la vita. Se un normale HD (con mtbf a 4000 ore, mettiamo) acceso in continuazione lavora per almeno 5000 ore prima di rompersi lo stesso HD acceso solo per un'ora al giorno arriverà a 2000 ore di funzionamento od anche meno. (i dati esatti non me li ricordo ma è per darti un'idea)

L'HD è ATA quindi devi usare hdparm ma se è solo per spegnerlo dovrebbe funzionare con entrambi senza problemi.

@Deus sempre che non usi la vecchia libata o ci sei costretto da un controller del piffero come me.   :Mad: 

----------

## paccio84

5000 ore sono un pò pochine, io avevo un pc da 3 anni e non mi si è mai rotto l'hdisk, poi ho venduto il pc e continua a funzionare anche al mio cliente ( mio amico ). L'avrò tenuto acceso più di 5000 ore sicuro, calcolando che sono circa 208 giorni...

Mentre 3 anni sono circa 1000 giorni, ovvero 26000 ore circa.

Lo tenevo acceso circa 8 ore al giorno, quindi 8000 ore le ho fatte sicuro!

Scusami per i conti, ma era per dirti che 5000 ore sono scarse!

Ciao Grazie

----------

## djinnZ

mi ero scordato uno zero infatti, e sono stime riferibili a roba molto vecchia, ora dovrebbero essere intorno alle 70kh (meglio che uso le unità di misura) per i modelli "seri" ed intorno alle 30kh per quelli più "terra-terra"). Ma il rapporto è quello.

In più devi considerare che Media Time Betwen Failure intende qualsiasi tipo di problema dal semplice settore danneggiato all'HD che cede con uno schianto e non da più segni di vita.

Quindi è normale che un HD SCSI garantito 5 anni riesca ad arrivare allegramente a 10 senza altri problemi che un 10% al massimo di settori danneggiati (io ne uno di 25 che neppure li ha i settori danneggiati).

Fondamentalmente uno dei problemi maggiori è la dispersione del calore generato dall'arresto della rotazione e la corrosione per attrito (oltre allo stress del metallo per le inevitabili vibrazioni). Se hai un uptime tra le 6 e le 10 ore al giorno siamo su valori vicini al 24h/24. Lo ho verificato da un cliente dove i pc lasciati accesi durante la pausa pranzo da dipendenti assai poco attenti funzionano ancora mentre quelli spenti costantemente sono stati tutti buttati (dopo 6 anni circa) per HD rotto.

Soprattutto non è l'utilizzarlo meno di due ore al giorno ma il tempo che intercorre tra un arresto e l'avvio successivo da valutare e da massimizzare (entro i limiti del possibile). Se rischi che ti si riaccenda ogni ora è meglio che non lo spegni.

----------

## Ic3M4n

@riverdragon: si hai ragione. Però non so esattamente se il nuovo modulo del kernel lavora in maniera differente. Vedendo che viene visto come sd pensavo si dovesse utilizzare sdparm (semplicemente per assonanza del nome del programma) non ho ancora aggiornato il kernel e non so come funziona il nuovo modulo. sei sicuro che per i SATA si debba utilizzare hdparm e non sdparm?

----------

## riverdragon

Mi sa che mi sono sbagliato... avevo letto così in un post di chrome, mi sembra, ma leggo ora sul wiki di gentoo: hdparm currently has very limited support for SATA drives. Sorry.

----------

## djinnZ

datato e non è che sdparam sia tanto più avanti. Visto che ho sia sata che ata non mi sono posto il problema ma nel dubbio proverei con entrambi.

Anche perchè supporto limitato vuol dire che non gestisce tutte le funzioni non che non gestisce tutti i dischi.

----------

